# Memory Game



## jkath (Apr 26, 2005)

*How's your memory?*

www.memorymayhem.com


----------



## crewsk (Apr 26, 2005)

It's more than half way good! 55%


----------



## jkath (Apr 26, 2005)

*I scored 80% - I'm still trying to figure out what the thing that looked like a dog would be called on the bbc....*


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 26, 2005)

Next this was easy, bring on the games!


----------



## Dove (Apr 26, 2005)

*first try= 75%*
*second try 140%*
*Believe it or not!!! that was easy*


----------



## middie (Apr 26, 2005)

65 % not too bad considering i can't remember yesterday lol


----------



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2005)

65 % here too.    I thought I'd do a lot worse... I can't remember my son's name these days.  lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 26, 2005)

I forgot how to play.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 27, 2005)

I played it 2 more times. So, the very first time I got 55%, the 2nd I got 75%, & the 3rd I got 135%.


----------



## middie (Apr 27, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I forgot how to play.


smart a$$ lol


----------



## Dove (Apr 27, 2005)

220 and they want more???????


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 27, 2005)

It appears to be cumulative.  If you click "play again," it adds onto your score.  

 Barbara


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 27, 2005)

I got 65% which is not bad, I guess.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 29, 2005)

First time I got a 90%.  I got a 13 out of 15 for the first half and 5 out of 5 for the second half... 

The second time I got it 190%... I realize now that I goofed cause I forgot that the British call a cell phone a mobile... and I'm still not sure what that red devil thingy is supposed to be, but I figured it out through process of elimination.


----------

